# whats the best worming tablets???



## max_and_beau (Oct 16, 2010)

My german shepard (1 year 2 months) gets fed twice a day (2 cans of pedigree and mixer) but she is really skinny dosnt seem to put any weight on. Shes not overly greedy she wont beg she just lays down untill im finnished eating than she knows that she shars the food with our over dog. Do you think she needs worming ??? or is it just her age and beacuse she dosent stop all day. Can anyone recommend the best worming tablets for large breeds. 

Ive added a photo of her taken the end of july this year.......do you think she looks skinny????


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

She looks beautiful to me. At just over one year old she is unlikely to have filled out yet. She is a bit like a gangly teenager, done most of her height growth but not put on the bulk yet. I wouldn't worry yet. Saying all that I wouldn't be feeding her chum and mixer. You should try and feed the best quality food you cn afford and there are lots of alternatives. Read all the threads on feeding on here to see what else you can do.

I am still trying to find a good wormer myself. Had three different brands from the vet and they all give mine a bad tummy and make her a bit sick.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Lovely photos! We use milbemax without problem - is your girl on a regular worming regime anyway and you are worried that it isn't effective or do you not worm regularly?

As Emmastace said, I would change food ASAP unless she is on it as she has issues tolerating other foods.


----------



## max_and_beau (Oct 16, 2010)

She was wormed about 6 months ago. WE did have both the dogs on john well beloved dry food but they wouldent eat it, we also tried science plan but again they wouldent entertain it. so we decided to put them on a wet diet (which they love - the food dosent see the sides) i put them on pedigree as i thought that brand was the best out of the other tinned products - What would you suggest as I would like to keep them on a wet foor dieat as they seem to like it the best


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i use milbemax which is fantastic! you`ll need to get it from the vet or have a prescrition from them to buy it online (normally works out cheaper to buy from the vet direct though) and do mine twice a year. another good one is panacur, the granules are the best and you can mix it in with their food. pets at home sell panacur behind the counter - think they need to see and weigh your dog before they`ll sell it to you so you may have to take her in (i got away with it when i bought it as the assistant manager is my friend and knows my dogs and that i weigh them etc so knew i was right when i mentioned their weight)

it could just be the quality of food she`s on that`s making it hard for her to maintain a good weight? pedigree isn`t the best by far and is lacking in essential nutrients so i`m not sure if it`d be related to that. some of the better feeds actually work out much cheaper also so might be worth having a look into those if possible  eta - nature diet is a good wet food as far as i remember http://www.naturediet.co.uk/naturedietstore/products.asp. i can`t help much on wet as i only feed dry


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

max_and_beau said:


> She was wormed about 6 months ago. WE did have both the dogs on john well beloved dry food but they wouldent eat it, we also tried science plan but again they wouldent entertain it. so we decided to put them on a wet diet (which they love - the food dosent see the sides) i put them on pedigree as i thought that brand was the best out of the other tinned products - What would you suggest as I would like to keep them on a wet foor dieat as they seem to like it the best


There are loads of great foods - plenty of threads in the Health and Nutrition part of this forum if you have a good nosey. Before I switched to raw I fed a combination of Barking Heads (dry) and Nature Diet (wet) which Kilo did well on but it is a question of finding what suits your dogs the best.

If you used a good wormer last time without any ill effects I would probably stick to what you normally use. I have used both Drontal and Milbemax without any issues. You really need to worm your dogs every 3 months as I understand it. http://www.wormyourpet.com/index.php/eng/Dogs-and-puppies/How-regularly-should-I-worm-my-dog


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We use Advocate spot on monthly, then Droncit every 3 months.


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

kaisa624 said:


> We use Advocate spot on monthly, then Droncit every 3 months.


Snap.

As for food, you could have a look at fish4dogs? (God I'm always saying that now, I might as well get a job for them!!) If the kibble doesn't take your fancy I'm fairly sure your dog will devour the salmon mousse  and I would imagine it's better for your dog than pedigree is!


----------



## kevin b (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi, the best thing to do is worm every 3 months. I have had many dogs in my life and you can not beat giving your dog raw green tripe with added vitamins also give daily dairiylea triangles as these are natural ingredients. To give calcium. look at my photos of my dog oscar he was the last pup and the runt.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

If your dog is too skinny simply feed more food and she will gain weight 

Mine are raw fed, I get all their food from the butchers it is cheap and they are all in very good health


----------



## VetUK (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi,

I use Drontal to worm Jack and he has always been fine with it, no funny tummy 

As for his diet he loves our own brand but it is dry:
PetUK Adult Dog Food 15Kg - From £15.01

To mix it up I sometimes give him:
Naturediet Adult Dog Food - Chicken, Rice & Vegetables - £13.96

He pushes his bowl around for about an hour after he has finished this!

Hope you find something that is right for your dog, she looks lovely.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

This thread is three years old?


----------

